# Schnitt einer 2,60m Zuckerhutfichte



## Teichforum.info (24. Apr. 2005)

Hallo, 

ist ja immerhin möglich, dass sich einer unserer Teichfreunde auch mit Pflanzen außerhalb des Wassers auskennt. 

Es geht um unsere 20 Jahre alte und 2,60m hohe Zuckerhutfichte. 
Noch sieht sie so aus, wie auf dem Bild. Eigentlich soll sie abgeschnitten werden, aber meine Frau meinte nun, man könnte ihr evtl. eine Art "Bonsai-Schnitt" zukommen lassen und wenn der Versuch in die Hose geht, dann könnte man sie ja immer noch fällen. 





Kann es einen Versuch wert sein? 
Schneidet man von oben nach unten, oder umgekehrt? 
Was muß ich in jedem Fall beachten? 







Bin für Tips und Anregungen sehr dankbar. 


Gruß Rainer


----------



## Teichforum.info (24. Apr. 2005)

Hallo Rainer,

das ist jetzt überhaupt nicht mein Spezialgebiet! Ich weiß aber, dass man in Gebieten mit hoher Luftfeuchtigkeit Fichten als Hecken anpflanzen kann, die dann regelmäßig geschnitten werden.

Bei uns am Forellenweiher gibt es eine Reihe Fichten, die ca. 30 Jahre alt sind und inzwischen auf den Weg hinaus ragen. Die Bauern sind nicht mehr mit den Ladewägen daran vorbei gekommen, und deswegen mussten die Fichten im Sommer 2003 gestutzt werden. Auf der Linie des Zauns wurden mit der Motorsäge einfach alle Äste bis auf eine Höhe von ca. 4 Metern abgeschnitten. Das Ergebnis sah und sieht erbärmlich aus. So weit innen haben die Äste natürlich keine Nadeln mehr. Man sieht jetzt 'in den Baum hinein', und da ist einfach alles nur kahl und braun. Neuaustrieb habe ich nirgends beobachten können, auch nach zwei Jahren noch nicht. 

Ich vermute, dass Fichten nur aus den jüngsten Zweigen, die vielleicht drei bis vier Jahre alt sind, wieder austreiben können. Das würde erklären warum man sie zu Hecken trimmen kann, die jährlich geschnitten werden, aber weshalb sie versagen wenn man sie einmal radikal zurückschneidet.

Werner


----------



## Teichforum.info (24. Apr. 2005)

Hallo, 

lange Rede kurzer Sinn; Wir haben es nun einfach probiert und sie gefällt uns sehr gut. 
Sicherlich Geschmackssache. 

War ein haufen Arbeit. 

Hier die Bilder von der sonntäglichen Beschäftigungstherapie:


halb fertig:






Rohschnitt:






fertig:





abgestützt: 






Gruß Rainer


----------



## Teichforum.info (24. Apr. 2005)

Hallo Rainer,
sieht doch super aus!

Allerdings würde ich noch einpar Teller/Quasten (oder wie auch immer) herausschneiden, dann wirkt sie noch besser.


----------



## Teichforum.info (25. Apr. 2005)

hallo rainer,

also ich würde diese aktion als gelungen bezeichnen


----------



## Teichforum.info (25. Apr. 2005)

Hallo, 

ehrlich gesagt muß ich mich an den neuen Anblick erst noch gewöhnen, aber es beruhigt mich, wenn er euch auch ein wenig gefällt. 
Am Sammstag sollte er noch zu Brennholz verarbeitet werden. 

Mal schau`n, ob er so nackig die Frühjahrsstürme übersteht. 

Schade ist, dass an der Stelle, wo der Baum steht, eigentlich ein neuer Teich geplant war.  :cry: 
Vielleicht baue ich einen außen rum.   

@Stefan
hast schon Recht, ein paar "Puschel" könnten noch weg. 


Gruß Rainer


----------



## Teichforum.info (25. Apr. 2005)

hi....

wieso steht eigentlich immer eure haustüre offen ;-)

gruß lars


PS.: die  Aktion ist dir gelungen !!!


----------



## Teichforum.info (25. Apr. 2005)

Hallo Lars, 

gut beobachtet. 

Unsere Haustüre ist tags fast immer offen. 
Ist bei drei Kinder und Hund auf Dauer einfach schonender für die Schaniere.   

Gruß Rainer


----------



## Teichforum.info (25. Apr. 2005)

Hallo,
na da musst du ja schon sommerliche Temperaturen haben  8) 
Bei uns waren heute morgen 3°C und Windstärke 5. Da mach ich die Haustür nur auf, wenn`s unbedingt nötig ist.  
Deine Fichte finde ich jedenfalls gelungen.


----------



## Teichforum.info (25. Apr. 2005)

na da staun ich aber, nicht schlecht das Ergebnis...
Rainer, wenn Du mal in der Gegen bist, ich hätte da noch ein paar Thujen, aus denen man vielleciht was schnitzen könnte... ?

;-)

Doogie


----------



## Teichforum.info (26. Apr. 2005)

Sieht aus wie ein Baumbonsai in Bangkok, es fehlen nur die Pagodendächer im Hintergrund.

Mir gefällts!

Gruss Brigitte


----------

